# Are there any furrys from wales that want to meet up :3



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 20, 2012)

Are there any furries Liveing in north wales area  that want to meet up or start a convention? I just feel Lonley here as i feel like the only one that's around my age that lives there here , i know this is an american site but I am sure there are furs from around the area ( please be 18 and over as i don't want to cause any problems) and no i Aint looking for love etc if you do then Discuss it in private :3 please don't be scared and i don't bite (much) :3 (if we were to met up first time we would meet up at near enough the same time to save any hassle and i would give a number to ring incase of trouble. also there is a slender event going on Halloween 31st October at* Penmaenmawr* if anyone's interested pm me


----------



## Smelge (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi, 16/f/Bangor here. I'd love to meat you.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 20, 2012)

oh cool someone else :3 it says you live in Scotland tho Â¬Â¬ nm so you know anyone else whos a fur?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 20, 2012)

ok you are 16 tho :I i dont want to seem like a pedo or something if we did meet up. plase check its all right with your family/parents as i dont want to seem dodgy


----------



## Ricky (Oct 20, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> ok you are 16 tho :I i dont want to seem like a pedo or something if we did meet up. plase check its all right with your family/parents as i dont want to seem dodgy



Um... The age of consent is 16 there in Wales :roll:

Not implying you two are going to get it on but that's not quite pedo territory.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

no just wanted to make sure, nothing wrong with being extra safe


----------



## MWWolf1990 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm from Wrexham area, where abouts are you from?


----------



## Pan157 (Nov 5, 2012)

Might I suggest you put this on the Ukfur forum in the welsh fur meet subforum http://forum.ukfur.org/forum/68-welshfur-furmeet-forum/


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 6, 2012)

yes ok XD


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2012)

I would if I could, but for now i'm stuck here with my parents (and they don't want me meeting strangers).


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 6, 2012)

North Wales is a little too far into the woods for me now, but I would if I could. Also the fact that I'm under 18 may cause "complications".


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> North Wales is a little too far into the woods for me now, but I would if I could. Also the fact that I'm under 18 may cause "complications".


Same here, I live in Swansea so I'd have to travel a long way up north even if I was 18.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 7, 2012)

shame but its better to be safe  and i cannot stress enough how aqward it is trying to meet more furs at the mature age oh well iam sure ill meet some at the manchester event :I


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 9, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Same here, I live in Swansea so I'd have to travel a long way up north even if I was 18.


Woah, you've beaten me for distance by a long shot. ^^

And by the Manchester event are you on about Confuzzled? or is there another one?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

Its on this weekend meeting at picadilly station at 12


----------

